# self sustaining tank?



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

has any one here ever done a self sustaining tank with bigger tanks? what about any of you who live in colder climates such as myself?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

You can make a low maintenance tank using something like the walstad method, no tank can be completely self sustaining though.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Mikaila31 said:


> You can make a low maintenance tank using something like the walstad method, no tank can be completely self sustaining though.


correct. even if you could have a complete cycle which led you to 0 nitrates water changes would have to replenish nutrients that benefit your plants to help them grow in the first place. 
a similar result to this occurs in my saltwater tank, which from properly setting up, stocking, feeding and so forth with my tank i do acheive a 0 nitrate reading however water changes and dosing for alk, cal, and mag are still required to replenish the nutrients used by my system.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

In a Walstad tank, and the substrate colonised by blackworms, seeded by cyclops, and lightly stocked (a handful of mosquito fish in a 75G for example) with lots of plants, you could theoretically get maintenance down to once every 6 months, and feeding whenever you feel like it. Of course, you'll have to break down the tank and start over once a year, since the substrate will get depleted quickly.

Hopefully Byron will stop in, since he lives in canada as well and is our resident plant and fish guru.. ;-)
Not sure why cold climates would matter, since we tend to buy things called "heaters" that keep the water close to 78 degrees F or so...


----------



## Crocer (Oct 24, 2010)

but won't that melt our igloo's?;-)


----------

